# My Favorite GSD Book



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

I love this guide when i first bought my GSD . I was so happy i got my cute little rex. I wanted to start training him right away. So i looked on the internet a found this website. They has a great german shepherd guide for sell . So i snatched it up and bought it . It was worth it , it was a great book, i now have 3 GSDs and love them all.
You can check out the book here


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I think you tried this before...... ?

Scratch that, this one is different....


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

it nothing bad i really aculay like this book lots and thought i would share my story


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sorry, I had you confused with someone else!


----------

